# Scally(wag), Patterdale, 2 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scally(wag), Patterdale, 2 years old



*His Story:* Scally was found stray in Wales.

*Salient points: * Delightful terrier a true rough diamond who both entertains and surprises, 'his own man' and generally nicely mannered. Not naturally a 'lap dog', but laps up attention as he builds trust. Scally currently needs confidence behind him on an extender lead as he learns to gently greet dogs, reading and adjusting to social cues. He has had terrier moments with other dogs in new situations, so his owner needs terrier experience and to instill assurance. On the whole meets dogs well.

*Advert:* Scally is good looking, young and ready to take life by storm. He is in his prime, but still picking up his skills, so learning manners and decorum. Scally really is up for adventure and struts bravely into situations charming to all. Most dogs are friends on first meeting, but he has had the odd altercation so if you are able to accept 'dogs will be dogs' and further his socialisation, he'll soon polish those facets..and rub along with most, sparkling like true diamonds do. Welsh dogs are rarely formally walked so we think he just needs exposure and etiquette. Scally shouldn't live with children, but will mix well with visiting respectful children.

Scally had been fostered for long weekends with another terrier as he isn't too keen on kennels. He has been delightful and shown a soft , affectionate side to his terrier ways. Developing trust and bonding well he certainly turns the heads and laps up the strokes and stokes up the laps on his terms! So Scally the entertainer, has an energy which is both containable and entertaining. Destined to be loved to bits by owners who accept the rough with the smooth ... fast becoming a smoothie!

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Scally(wag) Patterdale 2 years Tooting Common Temp Fost

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our online homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Scallys fosterer:

A few pics of our walk on the common yesterday - not easy as he doesn't keep still for very long... They don't do justice to his shining coat.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne on Scally ...

Scally came out to play today with Fern my Irish Terrier. So lovely to meet him and see how healthy he looks and to remind me why we called him Scally Wag!






Here he is devoted to his foster mum Charlie - his love is tangible


Scally is still looking for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

These new pictures of Scally put his size into perspective ... he is such a dinky little sweetheart ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scally lording it over his mate Ted!



*Scally is currently in a foster home and still waiting for his forever home to find him ... where are you?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scally is still in a foster home near Tooting Common (SW London) patiently waiting for his forever home. Could it be you?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Scally's fosterer:

"Sorry for the long delay in updating Scally's thread - oops. Such a gorgeous boy!



We have settled into a routine - Scally takes a turn around the neighbourhood with me first thing, then if I am working or walking he is off to Wimbledon Art Studios with Bill to supervise his painting, with a run in Richmond Park at lunchtime. In Bill's studio he sleeps for most of the day.



He still has his 'terrier moments' & wears a muzzle when there are off lead dogs around - he does not like anyone charging up to him even in play.



Ted impatient with my walk preparations takes charge...



Off at last!



Don't be fooled - although a little angel most of the time Scallywag is terrier through & through"!

*Scally is patiently waiting for his forever home to come along - could it be you?*


----------



## steveandcarole (Sep 10, 2010)

Is Scally still waiting for a home? He looks like a lovely little dog and just what we have been looking for for a while. 
How soon can we have him?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scally is available for homing and the first step would be if you are interested in re-homing to please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## steveandcarole (Sep 10, 2010)

Home questionnaire completed and submitted earlier this evening.

How long does it normally take for the home check to take place?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

You should here back over the course of the next couple of days. Our rehomer will call you to chat through your questionnaire, talk about the dog and arrange homecheck if appropriate. If you don't hear anything and want to follow up, please drop an e-mail to [email protected].

Good luck.


----------



## steveandcarole (Sep 10, 2010)

Great news thanks you. Look forward to the call.


----------



## steveandcarole (Sep 10, 2010)

Had a call last night, but not sure where to go from here. 
We have been told to look at Martin, Mactarn and Finley, but not really told clearly why Scally may not be suited for us. The only one who appeals to us is Mactarn, but he is not a wirehaired. 
Have seen another lovely little dog that takes our interest called Stanley a Bedlington X.
What to do next?? Do we fit the needs of Stanley or are we looking in the wrong direction?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

steveandcarole said:


> Had a call last night, but not sure where to go from here.
> We have been told to look at Martin, Mactarn and Finley, but not really told clearly why Scally may not be suited for us. The only one who appeals to us is Mactarn, but he is not a wirehaired.
> Have seen another lovely little dog that takes our interest called Stanley a Bedlington X.
> What to do next?? Do we fit the needs of Stanley or are we looking in the wrong direction?


Hi there

I have passed on your message to our rehomer who I think needs to give you a call about the options open to you and the best fit. Hopefully she will call you over the course of the next day or so, but if you don't hear please e-mail me on [email protected] - probably better than posting on this thread.

Many thanks
Sharon


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Scally's fosterer:

"He certainly prefers to keep strange dogs, particularly excited or large ones, at a safe distance. 
We are working on reducing the distance he is comfortable with, slow progress with so many factors out of our control.

In the meantime he has been practicing his vampire face for Halloween...


Trick or treat"!

*Scally is still waiting for his forever home to come along - could it be you?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scally is still in foster in Tooting Common, SW London and waiting patiently for his forever home to come along! Could it be you?!!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scallywag is not going anywhere. He charmed his fosterers and they are now failed fosterers! LOL! Scallyway has found his forever home! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

